# Madison County



## cody

Found around 30 small but fresh morels. Few more days of rain and warm weather and i think we'll be in business.


----------



## mac

Found a bunch Monday evening in Madison county but left them to grow. Were small. Gonna go get them this evening. Hoping Cody didn't find them, but there was a lot more than 30.


----------



## cody

yeah i left all the ones i found to grow. the 30 was just in this patch i found overall probably around 80+ small ones


----------



## harleydve21

Morels don't grow why don't people get it once they're up they're done they're not plants


----------



## mac

Hehe Harley must not have let them grow before. I have many times left 1-3 inch morels and not been able to get back for several days. Sometimes when i come back they have doubled or tripled in size. Other times they have grown into monsters 8-10 inches. Either way they do grow. Im sure david, old henry, metal, shroomgirl, peach, coyote, stump, and many others will attest to this. I have educated myself over the years and am not one to voice my opinion unless I am extremely confident in said opinion. When I pick 200 morels I plan to fill 2-4 bags. By the way, if anybody wants some for free!!!!!! I have 6 gallon bags of morels left from last year. They are all soaked in milk, breaded in flour, bread crumbs, and my special blend of seasonings. Then frozen on a cookie sheet and thrown in a bag in the freezer. Have fried up five bags in the last few weeks. Still wonderful but getting fresh now and will pass on to those less fortunate.


----------



## the walker

Ive hit the woods for the last week.....nothing for me so far....Exept for the poor snake i stepped on...He struck the side of my shoe and I about fell down a hill backwards screaming like a little girl....ohh what fun lol


----------



## cody

Same spot as the picture before but 3 days later. Some grew and some died.. but there are new fresh ones growing as we speak and i'm letting them grow too.


----------



## the walker

In todays belleville news democrat.... a man named steve rynders found a 2 pound red morel....he was searching the kaskaskia river bottoms near Mascoutah....what a find....id post pic but dont have the tech....but its worth checking out


----------



## metal

Morels certainly do grow! Just youtube "life cycle of a morel mushroom". Walker.... LMAO! I can just picture the whole thing! Sorry you didn't find any morels though. It's chilly up here in Chicago burbs. Jaybo went for a scout today more for just loosening up the legs, but he'll get back to me on what the ground looks like. We are still a couple weeks away, imo. Dandelions haven't even flowered yet, but I did see some patches in sunny warm areas that have. Crabapple tree's have just leafed out and redbuds are swelling as well as the lilacs. We need some warmth and easy on the winds. This coming week into next week should really get the ground going for around here, but me personally speaking, say that I wont find my first one until the first week of May, which is usually the normal and standard time for around here. We got spoiled last year from the warmth.


----------



## tb2983

they are popping in madison county today found around 70 or so in 1 small area


----------



## shroomchick

I went out with my dad to his tried and true spot, all elms, some cherry, south facing slopes right next to a lake, HUGE dead elms, nothing... But we went out late so it could have already been picked, but even so I think we would have found at least a couple stragglers. What the chuck?


----------



## old henry

Yes Sir they do grow and then you will see the light! Yellows and greys have been flushing every 2-3 days for the last week pick the nice ones and go on. I been sit'n one patch as long as a week. Depends on what you look for in morel hunting quantity or quality? When I'm gonna try and make cash I want quality, buyers want nice shrooms( no wind burn or bug holes) so I it on them a few days and see what happens. If I'm gonna have a party then I go for quantity. Nobody saying that they always grow but rather give it a try it will amaze you. Have you ever hunted a spot that produces and went back a few days later only to find that morel that you couldn't have possibly missed. Then you will start letting them sit for a few days. Old Henry


----------



## lilg740

[/url] 

4/24/13


----------



## lilg740

[/url] 

4/25/13

[url=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8545/8682531408_2db5a9bde0_b_d.jpg][img][/url] 

Comin up straight outa the tree


----------



## lilg740




----------



## mac

Picked sixty yesterday about 2-3 pounds. Have been leaving a lot to grow. These three hot days are either gonna make them go crazy or we might get skunked this year.


----------



## lilg740

Another 40


----------



## tekhipee

I don't have to cry now.

Found about 16. Most were small. Two 3" tall ones. Woo hoo! Going back in the morning.


----------



## onthehunt

I've been out the past 3 days. Getting about 30 yellows and greys each day. Yesterday morning saw TONS of baby morels while hunting. Then went again in the afternoon for a neighbor and the ones i checked back on were drying out, Ill check back today though. I have a feeling today will be it, unless the coming rain gets em goin.


----------



## tekhipee

Found about 16 last night. Some were drying out. Some were big fresh yellows. Some small little grays. My 9 yo step daughter finally found some for her first time. It was all she could talk about today on the way to school. She's hoping we go after I get home from work! 2 hours of walking plus 2 hours of Roller Derby makes for some tired legs.


----------



## tekhipee

Sorry pic didn't attach. Make that about 20


----------



## monsterbuck

Clinton County so far i found 265 Yellows Greys. Been poping for two weeks now. Went out this evening and the yellows were drying up already. Found a few over 7 inchs tall. The greys i found are fresh. Will have to look other places now. My spot is done.


----------



## cody

about 3-4 pounds or so today.


----------



## mac

Found these tonight. Last year found over 200 one night the same size. This is 29. Someone beat me to them and picked almost all of them. This is the hidden ones they missed. Didn't know which link off photobucket to post so I posted all four of them. Hopefully one will come through. ]


----------



## mac

This is the biggest one i have found so far. Its a flopear. Whoever beat me to the patch had to take home some monsters. Several 2.5 inch stumps left.


----------



## mac

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## lilg740

Found about 20 or so decent yellows....looks like its coming to an end.


----------

